# Beautiful Mind



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Just saw Russell Crowe in "A Beautiful Mind" today. WOW. Don't miss it! Ron Howard has done it again.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have seen it too. I agree with Mezzaluna Ebert's review. I was fascinated by John Nash. Although the movie is very entertaining, it does play fast and loose with history.

Did you know that :

John Nash had a child with a previous girlfriend?

John and Alicia Nash divorced in the '60's?

That John Nash spent a period of time wondering/homeless in Europe?

That he continued to live in Alicia's house after his return from Europe?

That John and Alicia Nash's son is also a math PhD?

That John and Alicia Nash's son also suffers from schizophrenia?

That John and Alicia Nash remarried this past June and live in Princton, NJ?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Very interesting information, Kyle. 

I feel guilty to mention this after not finding most of the mistakes in "Lord of the Rings", but I couldn't miss two mistakes- both anachronisms- in "A Beautiful Mind." 

First, they show Mrs. Nash in a scene in the '50s using a Tupperware Servoliere container (the squarish ones with the pleated-looking tops). If I'm correct, those didn't come out until the '60s or '70s.

Second, in the 1998 scene where Nash has tea and receives pens from his colleagues, they have a container on the table with packets of sugar, Equal, Sweet n' Low, and Splenda. This last product wasn't available in the U.S., especially in packets, until at least 2000.

HA!!


----------

